# Solar lights not working



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've had solar lights near the garden RR for several years. Two of the 8 are not working. I guess I could swap a bulb with a good one and see if that does the trick when I get home tonight.


The top of the solar panel is clean. Do solar panels ever go bad and why?

Thanks


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They have a little rechargeable battery that might have passed away. If you don't mind fiddling, they're not hard or expensive to replace.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Tom said its likely the batteries have gone dead. They are usually AA NiCads. Easy to replace. Home Depot sells 4 pack cards of 800 mAh cells. Also check to see if the connections have corrosion. 

-Brian


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks! My wife was going to throw them away, and I said "wait."


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm adding lots of solar lights now and even some batteries have been bad. I simply found some that match the type and charged them and set them in and all is well again. 
I to was wondering if the panels ever go bad.???


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Several Years ago I ahd some cheap solar lights that only burned long for a few short weeks during the summer. I purchased some new batteries for them after a few years going from a small 1200 mah to a larger 2000 mah and WOW they burned all night long. At least until the puppy chewed them up last week. 

Chas


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a set of these I bought several years ago. They and their batteries are made in Clhina. The batteries are made like we made them in the 1940's. They lasted about a year and started to corrode. I threw them away and bought some good quality rechargeables AA's from Home Depot and the lights are still going strong. The only problem is the batteries costs as much as the cheapo lights.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

if they're AA, I have rechargeables; can't see throwing out the solar lights


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

We have some that are in shade most of the afternoon. They're pretty good in the summer, but in winter they are very dim, and go out completely very early. 

We have another kind that has a separate collector array. We mounted this one on the garage roof, with the lights pointed near the garage door and down the walkway. These guys are on all night long at full brightness.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

*SE18: the solar panels loose about 2% efficency each year. That is from the manufacturer that makes roof panels, which I assume are of a better quality than the lawn units. I am sure there are variables in that figure also. Nick Jr*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a building that has the original solar panel and it 8 years old and still working. Only have replaced the batteries once so far. I have about 20 buildings so far solar power and have been in use for 3 years with no problems. I buy most of my solar lights from Home Depot and they are called fence post lights which I modifiey for my buildings. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Before you throw any away, take out the LED's.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I always replace the 600ma with 900ma or larger batteries. Much longer time. 
Remember that in order to be 'cheap', the batteries used by a manufacturer will be at the 'low' end to save $$$$$


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I checked and each had 1 niMh battery inside and fortunately not corroded, although spiders managed to get inside! Yikes 

tonight, I'll charge them, as fortunately, they are rechargeables.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just picked up some more solar lights at Walmart. We had gotten a dozen before for $4 each, they were down to $2.50 today, so got a few extra. Just tall skinny ones, you can get silver or copper. We've had ours out for awhile now and they shine all night long!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I bought the same ones. Mine have stayed on all night long. They are a good buy thats for sure. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw those. Pretty nice. Just what I need in my motel room


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 05/14/2009 4:20 PM
Just picked up some more solar lights at Walmart. We had gotten a dozen before for $4 each, they were down to $2.50 today, so got a few extra. 





Jerry, just stopped by my local Wal-Mart. No go on the lights. Still $4 and nobody knows anything about a price drop, or sale on these. Too bad.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry - Thanks for the tip on the Wal-Mart solar lights. I just installed 6 of them. I really like the small size. I shortened the pipes by about 4" and they look great. $4 here, but still a good deal.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I took my Wal-Mat ones back and picked up some at Home Depot for $3.95 and they are brighter, and stay lit all night..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure why they were on sale here, guess the population here did not like them.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's the final poop. Removed 8 batteries and charged them. 4 of the Chinese batteries recharged OK and 4 would not and had to be thrown away and replaced with new AA rechargeables. So, all 8 solar lights are now working satisfactorily. Thanks for help.


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Doubt that the 4 Cheap China S*#@ (CCS) batteries you retained will last very long even if they recharged. Either the battery is bad or going bad or the solar panel is not putting enough out to charge them sufficiently. My bet is that the batteries are failing andwhile they may charge they will not carry any sort of load and the lights will die in a day or so.

Mark


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have an Ace Hardware, there having 6 of the cheap ones for $11.99 for the Holiday Weekend


----------

